

Twitter for Entrepreneurs: 20 to Follow - dawie
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/09/08/0821_twitter_for_entrepreneurs/index.htm
@richardbranson
@copyblogger
@comcastcares
@tferriss
@zappos (Heish)
@sivers<p>Who do you Follow?<p>Shameless Plug: Follow @docley
======
davidmurphy
Gosh, I hate slideshows.

